# Odd Substance...



## Ofishal (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,
you can guess...I'm new here...and I have a Bet of a Betta problem. It's very odd problem. I have a Crown Tail Betta. It's been leaving blobs of a white/opal colored substances in the gravel of bowl. I have been feeding it Frog food, it prefers that over the Betta food. Could that be a problem? It's been doing the bubble thing at the top of the bowl,so I must be doing something right...hope I hope. It's a beautiful blue, it doesn't appear to have damage or rot, but maybe I should use magnifying glass and look closer. So, let me know or send me a link to a good website. Need HELP please.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dietary requirements for bettas are totally different from those for frogs...
how about if your parents fed you frog food ?
give your betta the proper diet...a good varied diet consisting of a good staple food and regular feedings of vegetable flake and spirulina flake...
quit trying to kill your fish..


----------



## Xplosive55 (Aug 19, 2011)

lohachata said:


> dietary requirements for bettas are totally different from those for frogs...
> how about if your parents fed you frog food ?
> give your betta the proper diet...a good varied diet consisting of a good staple food and regular feedings of vegetable flake and spirulina flake...
> quit trying to kill your fish..


Hummm this site is to help others and i really doubt he is trying to kill his fish if he is worried enough to post on a forum, so keep your useless aggressive comments to yourself because nobody wants to hear it! Al thought your are right. Different fish need different foods if your beta need some veggies and there is only meat in the frog food then obviously he will have digestive problem from the lack of fibers. (almost every fish have different diets in my community tank i need 3 different types of food)


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

** sigh **


----------



## Ofishal (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you Explo.55 & Wild For Fish,
you realized what I was trying to do....save my pretty Betta. I'll do what is right for him!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Tisk tisk tisk loha...... I think we are going to have to put you in time out loha if you dont start playing nice with others....... don't worry though I still like you and your dry sense of humor. 

Besides that his advice is always solid and good to listen too.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well................................ here we are again loha....... oh wait did he say he kept him in a bowl???????? is this a good or bad thing?? im staying out of this one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well I would have done something about that post but now if you want something done I will have to delete the whole tread. I am happy to do so. What I will not do is take away the one line that everyone since then freaks out about as that just causes mass confusion. John is a cranky old man, take it with a grain of salt. In terms of knowledge he is at the top, so always a good person to listen to in general. 

Please do not pet, tease, or feed the animals. This goes for old Goats as well. 

John for the love of God be nice already! Silly man.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok....let me put it this way.....this time i wasn't joking around...i was rather upset that someone would intentionally do this to an animal in their care..

why would you even think to feed your fish a food that was meant for an entirely different species of animal ??? why would that thought ever enter your mind ?
it is obvious that you did absolutely no research on keeping a betta or you would know how to take care of it..you would know what and what not to feed it...and how to house it..
were you to continue to feed it the food that you are feeding , the fish will die...that is pretty much for certain...

there are some things that actually do bother me..why should i not speak out about them when i see them..


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

(**smile**)


----------



## Ofishal (Aug 21, 2011)

Listen up , I have a very picky Betta. It went after the African frog's food and would spit out the betta food when I would "first" feed it. I removed the frog to another bowl and made life easier. I said " I would first give the Betta it's proper food, it would spit it out and would wait for the frogs food. Is that clear. It didn't seem to bother the Betta until I noticed changes in behavior and recently the substance in tank. You know, most of us do have another life besides raising fish...I happen to take very good care of a parent at home and work very hard . I do not need the abuse.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

woops............................. guys i think we pissed him off!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ofishal said:


> Listen up , I have a very picky Betta. It went after the African frog's food and would spit out the betta food when I would "first" feed it. I removed the frog to another bowl and made life easier. I said " I would first give the Betta it's proper food, it would spit it out and would wait for the frogs food. Is that clear. It didn't seem to bother the Betta until I noticed changes in behavior and recently the substance in tank. You know, most of us do have another life besides raising fish...I happen to take very good care of a parent at home and work very hard . I do not need the abuse.


Now you listen up, the whole purpose of this thread, IS because you have a possible issue with your Betta.

1. All animals can be picky but most will eat when hungry.
a day or two will not hurt.

2. Make life easier for whom?

3. How do YOU know it does not bother the Betta?

4. We all here have another life outside fish keeping!
A. when you decided to keep fish, IT became YOUR responsibilty them give it the very best care you can.
B. This includes researching, researching and getting information from experienced keepers beforehand. 

5. We all work very hard & have other responsibilities also.
You chose to become a fishkeeper.

6. yes, some keepers will get upset, so many Bettas among other fish die needlessly.

Wild


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you tried a different betta food? Some can be picky eaters. I had one that would only eat the really expensive brands.


----------



## Ofishal (Aug 21, 2011)

*Thanks for asking*

I found another Betta food today and it's working. So am getting out of here, I guess I just don't have tough enough scales for this school! lol Take care.


----------



## Ofishal (Aug 21, 2011)

Boy what is with all the angry attitudes here? I didn't initiate the hostility here. And I hear you loud and clear. I won't be back so breathe .


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ohhhhh darn........ we lost another one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well John I was speaking specifically to your crankiness. You can say it and not be cranky  But when you're not cranky it's not nearly as much fun so..... 

Give the Betta the Betta food. If you feed nothing else he will eat it. Once he is used to that food then you can start feeding it a variety *on occasion.* You can research and see if there are other foods that are also good for your fish, but the Betta food is certainly the best to start with.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well.... laha was telling the truth!!!!!!! frog food for fish. maybe the betta was half frog??? lol..... or not!!!!!


----------

